# Frogs, bedtime, and bromeliads



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

I have a Guzmania in my D. leucomelas vivarium, which the frogs use to sleep in. Each of them even sleeps in the same spot each night. It's fascinating watching them scrabble around to find "their" spots. The plant in question is about three years old, has pupped, mother plant died off, pupped again, etc, several times over all ready. For the most part the plant stayed around twelve inches tall. Over the last few months some of the new leaves have gotten longer and longer, to the point that I had to trim some of them because they were blocking the light. Some of the leaves hit the lid, and it's a 24 inch tall tank. 

My question is this. Will pulling the plant and putting in a new one disrupt the frogs, being that they use it for sleeping? I'm still on the fence about it... Any thoughts? I'm curious what peoples thoughts are on this. 

In the photos, it's the bromeliad on the bottom right, you can see how much it's grown. And how the tank has changed over a year 

Edit: I posted this in the general discussion area rather than the plants section because this is more about the frogs sleeping habits than the plant.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Doubt it they will find somewhere else to sleep...


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Agreed. Plants they'd call home in nature would die off, and they'd find somewhere else without blinking. I wouldnt even give it another thought. BTW, really like that stump Isnt it pine though?


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

So basically, this should be in the ridiculous questions thread?


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

pdfCrazy said:


> BTW, really like that stump Isnt it pine though?


Pine? Don't be silly, I wouldn't put pine in a frog vivarium. It's cedar...


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

jacobi said:


> So basically, this should be in the ridiculous questions thread?


Don't be ridiculous. It's a valid question but I agree with the first two replies. They'll find something new.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks guys. Has anybody else noticed their frogs sleeping in specific spots each night?


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Yep, female azureus top left corner I tank on top of log, male azureus in hole under log, cobalt froglet in a curled up leaf under moss.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Man, that guzmania was nice... Any idea which cultivar? You may wish to consider a smaller bromeliad, like maybe _Vriesea erythrodactylon_ or _V. bleherae_? If your substrate is a bit too damp, there are some smaller guzmania cultivars ("Trinidad,' 'Venezuela') and the species _G. cerrohoyaensis_.

One thing though--I think you are going to encounter the same problem with the alocasia.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

I think it is fair to say, yes, the frogs will be disturbed and somewhat stressed, but no, it won't be detrimental to their health. 

That is a nice plant though. Curious why it suddenly grew bigger after all those generations


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

jacobi said:


> Thanks guys. Has anybody else noticed their frogs sleeping in specific spots each night?


My Leucs also camp out in a brom every night. My Orange Terribilis spend the night sitting on top of their coco huts, I swear they`re just waiting for me to open the door on that damn viv!

John


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Dendrobait said:


> I think it is fair to say, yes, the frogs will be disturbed and somewhat stressed, but no, it won't be detrimental to their health.
> 
> That is a nice plant though. Curious why it suddenly grew bigger after all those generations


This is not at all uncommon! As you know, sometimes bromeliads are sold "forced," meaning the plants are treated to bloom when small. Usually, the pups will mature to a more normal size--but sometimes it does take a couple of generations for the plant(s) to acclimate. Then--after what may be years--it takes off... Could be a change in light, nutrition, watering regimen--or sometimes, the plant just adjusts!*

We all see plants that decide, after a couple of years, that they actually like the place! I have planted ferns (Dryopteris) in the garden that stayed smallish for 2-3 years--then comes a season where they permanently double in size. Or sometimes one has a small aroid that stays a manageable size--then comes that warm and/or rainy spring, and it starts to MATURE I used to have an Episcia 'Silver Skies' that stayed small (3-4 crowns) for a few years--then decided it was okay to eat its tank.

It can be a pleasant surprise, unless one's space is finite...

*Addendum: This is actually an important issue for conservationists! Plants in cultivation are also subject to selection; the plants we grow are adapted to our homes and greenhouses and tanks--and not necessarily suitable for reintroduction (see _BSI_ 57 (3): 127-130 May-June 2007).


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Groundhog said:


> Man, that guzmania was nice... Any idea which cultivar? You may wish to consider a smaller bromeliad, like maybe _Vriesea erythrodactylon_ or _V. bleherae_? If your substrate is a bit too damp, there are some smaller guzmania cultivars ("Trinidad,' 'Venezuela') and the species _G. cerrohoyaensis_.
> 
> One thing though--I think you are going to encounter the same problem with the alocasia.


Not a clue what it is. It was a $2 rescue from Home Depot 

I'm not too concerned about the Alocasia, it's a dwarf from Black Jungle. If it does get too big... I guess I'll have to buy more plants


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

And look what it did...


----------



## Twiggyb (Mar 2, 2011)

What about your lights, how old are they?


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

I know from other people and my own experience that re-arranging a tank can lead to changed behavior in the frogs.


Not sure if changing one single plant will do much though.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Twiggyb said:


> What about your lights, how old are they?


About 15 months.


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

My patricia sleeps under the same leaf (leaf litter leaf) every night, despite the other hides and covering from plants. Not sure what he will do when he out grows, it is kinda small and he is still just a baby.


----------

